
Mintbox Mini Pro - eth0up
http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=3095
======
lucb1e
I love the specs (and the price) except one: that CPU.

I bought a computer like six years ago that had an Intel Q9400, which was mid-
to high-range then. Since then the computer has gotten old and I stopped using
it three years ago. The main slow components are the HDD and CPU. It wasn't
even a high-range CPU to begin with, just slightly above average. Yet that
Q9400 has a Passmark benchmark score twice as high as this AMD A10-Micro. That
is a dealbreaker.

I expect passive cooling is the reason for the underpowered CPU. While passive
cooling is nice, having a smartphone-grade CPU is not worth it.

~~~
gravypod
It depends on what you are using the CPU for. For someone like you and me,
running IDEs and doing heavy web tasks, this is probably not good enough.

For running spread sheets, face book, and youtube this is more then enough.

Also, I'll take that computer off you. I'll turn it into a FreeNAS/webserver
haha.

~~~
lucb1e
I am still looking to buy a new web server and am purposely not using that old
desktop because it's such a power monster compared to an old laptop or so. It
has a 500W PSU and while its idle/average power usage is probably more like
200W, that is still extremely inefficient.

~~~
gravypod
Well then you can use it as a house warmer. Put it in your room and use it as
a space heater.

~~~
lucb1e
I'm not there 24/7, so that's a waste of power too unfortunately. And turning
it on when I'm there makes it into a shitty server, better use a heat pump
then.

------
woodruffw
Not a bad price for 802.11ac, 8GB RAM, an SSD, and a higher-end AMD APU.
Considering that it's all that and only draws 4.5W, I'm very impressed.

Does anybody have any experience with the Mintbox Mini? Is it easy to upgrade,
both in terms of hardware and software?

~~~
lucb1e
Given the size I expect a lot of stuff is integrated. The first thing you'd
want to upgrade is the CPU anyway, since that is by far the slowest component
in this setup.

Nevertheless, I really like the thing for its other specs. I'm also impressed
by the specs you get for that price at that size.

~~~
woodruffw
Yeah, I suppose that's the cost of the form factor.

It looks like the RAM is installed in a standard 204-pin SO-DIMM [0], so that
might be upgradeable. Then again, it looks like they only "support" a maximum
of 8GB, so who knows.

[0]: [http://www.fit-pc.com/web/products/mintbox/mintbox-
specifica...](http://www.fit-pc.com/web/products/mintbox/mintbox-
specifications/)

------
gravypod
This is all you really need for steam streaming for anyone interested in that.

I'm currently on an AMD 5350 APU with an NVIDIA host system

------
awalton
And I'd buy this over a NUC... wait, why would I ever buy this over a NUC?

~~~
collyw
It comes with Linux preinstalled.

Not a NUC, but I bought a Gigabyte Brix and put Linux on it. I tried a few
versions and can't fine one to get everything working (currently on Manjaro
and bluetooth doesn't see anything, wifi was dodgy on other disrtos). Also
involved downgrading to an older kernel to stop it crashing regularly.

------
babygetoboy
I'm actually thinking of purchasing it, for use as a javascript development
and learning rig with other languages, would this be appropriate? Any other
better rigs?

~~~
milankragujevic
Build a A10-7850K, 16GB RAM, 250 GB Samsung 750 EVO SSD, Some A68H-based
motherboard, preferably not from MSI (I had bad experiences with three
different MSI boards and cooling control), a 1TB WD Blue (Green no longer
exists) and some case with a built in 500W PSU. Will be the same price of
$400, but will be MUCH MUCH more powerful, you can even play games on it, and
will be upgrade-able and last you at least 5 years.

------
jaytaylor
I love the specs. Too bad it's a jaw dropping $400.

~~~
lucb1e
I don't think the price is "jaw dropping". It could probably have been
produced a little cheaper with some compromises but I don't think you can get
these components for much less without cutting back on RAM speed or another
spec that is often forgotten.

~~~
mbfg
Unless you are dying for this tiny form factor, you can get a significantly
better machine for less money. Surprisingly the machine is for industrial use,
which you pay for, and which likely, you don't want.

~~~
lucb1e
> Unless you are dying for this tiny form factor, you can get a significantly
> better machine for less money.

Sure, that's like the laptop vs desktop debate. Of course desktops are a lot
cheaper for the same performance, but they're also a lot bigger.

